# Help walling off part of my network (2 routers)



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

WEP is the only way the Nintendo DSi XL will allow online game play. I currently have a Linksys WRT610N dual channel with both channels set to WPA and WPA2 variants, respectively. That can't change.

So I brought in a Cisco Valet Plus (M20) and set wireless up using the crummy WEP wireless encryption. I manually set up the DSi to connect and gaming is fantastic. My kids' friends have DSi's and I want them to be able to connect when they come over, too. That means I really can't do MAC Address filtering.

So, is there any way I can wall off the Valet Plus (WEP) router from the rest of my LAN so the Nintendos can play online but people on the outside won't be able to access my LAN or the internet?

thanks


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just put a password on your WEP it has to be 10-13 letters or numbers. Make it something easy for the kids to remember.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Just put a password on your WEP it has to be 10-13 letters or numbers. Make it something easy for the kids to remember.


Once set-up, shouldn't the DS remember the password?


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

If your cable modem hands out more than 1 IP, connect both routers directly to the cable modem--this will effectively create two entirely separate networks that won't be able to see each other, but each network will be able to still see their own devices.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

The DS remembers the password. The nintendo support site said it has to be letters A-F and numbers and operate in mixed B-G mode. Those guys are brhind the times.

Both routers are password protected and my cable modem only has 1 output. 

So nothing else special needs to be done? If somebody from the outside cracks through the WEP (M20 cisco) they still will be walled off from my LAN and internet?

Maybe I should also turn off SSID broadcast?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

*sigh* freaking Nintendo. I thought "The DSi supports WPA..." only to find that it supports WPA for...something, but requires WEP for connecting to the Nintendo WiFi community. 

That's horrible, poor decisionmaking.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This is another way you can do it. Word of warning, it's one of the most advanced methods, and would involve only your 610N, which would need non Linksys firmware.

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Multiple_WLANs


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

dpeters, that appears to be what I've been looking for. 
I've been wanting to put dd-wrt on my wrt610 for some time but have been afraid of some bugginess with Comcast.

So dd-wrt does indeed flash to the WRT610N without issue (provided the end users know what they're doing)?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

flexoffset said:


> dpeters, that appears to be what I've been looking for.
> I've been wanting to put dd-wrt on my wrt610 for some time but have been afraid of some bugginess with Comcast.
> 
> So dd-wrt does indeed flash to the WRT610N without issue (provided the end users know what they're doing)?


I haven't done it with a 610 but it works great on my 400. Go to the router database and do a search for wrt610n, then choose the version you have v1 or v2. I'd read the wiki link there. On my 400 there is a special firmware I had to use the first time to go from Linksys to DD-WRT.

Personally, I'm glad I did, a lot more features.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. DD-WRT should do the trick for you. I have it on my two WRT160N's.

- Merg


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks to all for the info.

The only hang-up I see is I've been reading about some issues with Dynamic DNS automatically refreshing the new IP address. I use DynDNS to serve out my home security cameras. I can't tolerate flaky performance from DynDNS or DD-WRT.

Also, I see some people bragging they haven't had to reboot their router in almost 9 hours. I haven't had my router hang up ever so I would like to know about up-time AND whether there is increased operating temperature of the WRT610N with DD-WRT installed.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

flexoffset said:


> Thanks to all for the info.
> 
> The only hang-up I see is I've been reading about some issues with Dynamic DNS automatically refreshing the new IP address. I use DynDNS to serve out my home security cameras. I can't tolerate flaky performance from DynDNS or DD-WRT.
> 
> Also, I see some people bragging they haven't had to reboot their router in almost 9 hours. I haven't had my router hang up ever so I would like to know about up-time AND whether there is increased operating temperature of the WRT610N with DD-WRT installed.


Haven't noticed any increased temp or issues with DD-WRT on my WRT160N (not exactly the model you specified). Also, I basically never reset mine unless I happen to be rearranging furniture or I am trying something experimental. I've had uptime for months of the time.

- Merg


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I run dd-wrt on my WRT320n which I converted to an E2000 and I also run dd-wrt on my WRT54gl. the cisco valet also supports dd-wrt.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've put dd-wrt on almost a dozen WRT600N / 610N -and lately E3000 - again not the exact model but have nothing but good results. In addition to using both router and Bridge mode, dyndns and virtual wireless modes to accomodate mixed B/G with WEP and G only with WPA2.

Uptime is great. Months at a time is an understatement. I just changed from DSL to 12mb cable without a reboot.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

You could set one network in your house to 10.0.x.x and the other one to 192.168.0.x. Since these networks are both private they don't route between each other.

Reserved Private Networks:

ranges Start End No. of addresses
24-bit Block (/8 prefix, 1 × A) 10.0.0.0 10.255.255.255 16777216
20-bit Block (/12 prefix, 16 × B) 172.16.0.0 172.31.255.255 1048576
16-bit Block (/16 prefix, 256 × C) 192.168.0.0 192.168.255.255 65536

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Or just put them both on 192.168 but have them on .1.0 and .2.0; at least you're dealing with a contiguous network block that way.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I flashed ww-drt on my 610n and all is good. I'll get into the suggestions here tomorrow. Only thing is I can't get a security camera to connect wirelessly. Odd.

I got the v24 sp2 3/24/10 mega (SVN v14144) flashed.
I'll upgrade to a newer one tomorrow probably. Hope it fixes connecting to wireless security cameras.

The realtime and monthly bandwidth graphs are as cool as can be.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

flexoffset said:


> I flashed ww-drt on my 610n and all is good. I'll get into the suggestions here tomorrow. Only thing is I can't get a security camera to connect wirelessly. Odd.
> 
> I got the v24 sp2 3/24/10 mega (SVN v14144) flashed.
> I'll upgrade to a newer one tomorrow probably. Hope it fixes connecting to wireless security cameras.
> ...


if your 610n is a v2 you can convert it to an E3000 and gain double the nvram space.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

It's a v1

I think I figured the problem on my wireless camera (I have a wired connection temporarily). I think I may have to set up a pre-shared key authentication. I currently have the router set to auto.

Some observations about the initial DD-WRT I have:
- Flashing is a breeze if you take a couple days to read ahead -- and be patient.
- DHCP reservation is kinda flaky. Still not sure it's working right. It's a hassle.
- DynDNS works great if you follow the specific instructions for DynDNS and DD-WRT.
- The 2.4 GHz and 5 GHz channel settings are flipped in the stock Linksys firmware, in DD-WRT the bottom one is 5 GHz and the top one is 2.4GHz.

My tasks this afternoon are setting up multiple WLANs and nailing down DHCP reservations for everything.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I'm happy with DD-WRT.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> This is another way you can do it. Word of warning, it's one of the most advanced methods, and would involve only your 610N, which would need non Linksys firmware.
> 
> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Multiple_WLANs


Success!! Everything works perfectly. 
The WEP gadgets are happily sitting on 192.168.2.x while everything else is WPA and WPA2 protected. 
Only thing was I temporarily lost my 5GHz channel but clicking the reboot button on the DD-WRT web GUI fixed it.

DD-WRT is too awesome. 
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

